# heat press on nylon(polybag)



## laizer2006 (Mar 15, 2007)

How do I use heat press machine to transfer images on nylon(polybag), any special heat transfer paper for this?


----------



## lgiglio1 (Sep 29, 2006)

Is this like the nylon drawstring bags the kids use? I have done them and I used the vinyl for nylon from Imprintables. I believe it is spectra cut plus. Sometimes is a little tough to get off, but they came out great. See below.


----------



## PVBeach (Mar 28, 2007)

How do you heat press these with a 16x20 heat press without the nylon strings burning?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

You need to place a large mat in the bag which makes the area that your going to press higher. That way everthing else is not pressed.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

badalou said:


> You need to place a large mat in the bag which makes the area that your going to press higher. That way everthing else is not pressed.


... or a teflon pillow.


(imprintables.com)


----------



## PVBeach (Mar 28, 2007)

I orderd a teflon pillow a few days ago. When I use them do I need to adjust the pressure.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

PVBeach said:


> I orderd a teflon pillow a few days ago. When I use them do I need to adjust the pressure.


You will need to back off on the pressure, let the pad push the garment up into the platen. (Esp. if you are using Spectracut) 

The pad will deflate as you clamp down. You'll feel the air push out of it. It won't take much pressure to get good contact.


----------



## jakole50 (Apr 23, 2009)

Besides Vinyl, is there any other available product that will work on nylon using a heat press? Thank you!


----------



## Colorfast (Sep 2, 2006)

jakole50 said:


> Besides Vinyl, is there any other available product that will work on nylon using a heat press? Thank you!


 
You could use plastisol tranfers as long as the ink forumla is compatable. There are a few companies that have a nylon ink.


----------

